# How good a climber are mice?



## WhatInThe (Nov 2, 2019)

How good a climber are mice? I think I found a dropping on table. A few droppings elsewhere. I never saw them a table before. Soft furniture yes but never a hard object.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2019)

"The house mouse and the brown rat are common rodent pests. ... Both rats and *mice* are *good climbers* and can climb vertical walls if the surface is rough enough, and “shimmy” up between walls and drain pipes."
https://www.basingstoke.gov.uk/content/page/23806/Controlling rats and mice leaflet.pdf
UGH!


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 2, 2019)

Good link.

 Already do most of the stuff in there. I never tried baiting the area first without a set trap. But I do set the traps along/near walls. I saw dust debris in basement between wall and first floor that was probably them. I check the that outside wall and see what I find.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2019)

Once when I was trying to take a nap. I heard a spoon moving on a table nearby. When I looked there was a mouse brazenly licking the spoon in a cereal bowl I had sitting on the table. I had four cats sleeping on various pieces of furniture in the room and none of the woke up to see what the noise was. I took a towel from the kitchen, grabbed the mouse and put it outside. Lousy cats.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 2, 2019)

It's weird but I think mice know when humans and animals are asleep. I've noticed them before in the process of dozing off or just awakening. But tv or radio stills on. 

I just polished all the furniture legs including that table and chairs. Hopefully that will have an effect. Laying a few extra traps and freshened the bait on others.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

They are amazing acrobats and very quick. I know because I worked with them in the lab.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I've heard they are great climbers and swimmers, and can squeeze through the tiniest hole imaginable. Good luck (I need it too).


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2019)

Duct tape your table legs with the sticky side facing out or spray some furniture polish on them to make them slick. Set your traps parallel with your walls touching the walls because they travel along walls.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I took a towel from the kitchen, *grabbed the mouse and put it outside. Lousy cats*.



I would not want them inside my house, but I like rodents,  Thanks for not killing it.   And fire your cats!  (just kidding!)


----------



## katlupe (Jan 13, 2020)

They can climb anywhere they want. I moved out of a house in the country where I never won my war with them. And yes, I killed them and never felt bad. I had 4 cats and a dog that would get them daily, but I always had more. I counted 17 killed in a couple of months from my pantry alone. They did not get into any food because I had it all protected. They would get into a cupboard I had and leave their calling card on my dishes. And if you have a gas oven, don't store your pans in there because they will get in there when it is cold. I had to set traps on top of my stove every night and sterilize it the next morning.


----------

